# IWC Bronze Spitfire Patina pics?



## bsdubois00

Really have my eyes on a Bronze Spitfire and curious if anyone has pics of some nice patina on their Spitfire (Or any Bronze IWC for that matter).

Thanks!


----------



## higginsd

The patina at my BP Heritage develops. First picture new, second picture after the first restart of patina (existing patina polished again with brass polish) and last picture at a good development state.


























I'll take an actual picture later and post it.

Gesendet von iPhone 12 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

Not sure if it would qualify as "nice" patina LOL, but here is my Spitfire Chrono after one year .. definitely a less uniform and more rugged looking patina than on my other bronze watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwap

Vetinari67 said:


> Not sure if it would qualify as "nice" patina LOL, but here is my Spitfire Chrono after one year .. definitely a less uniform and more rugged looking patina than on my other bronze watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like it is growing character. But I live in a hot, humid and sweaty country. I wonder how it looks when it patinas too fast.


----------



## higginsd

Terrible... 

No, keep cool. It will grow more at the parts with direct contact to your skin, e.g. the crown.


Gesendet von iPhone 12 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## bsdubois00

Vetinari67 said:


> Not sure if it would qualify as "nice" patina LOL, but here is my Spitfire Chrono after one year .. definitely a less uniform and more rugged looking patina than on my other bronze watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this watch. Ugh. You may have cost me haha


----------



## Vetinari67

jagwap said:


> I like it is growing character. But I live in a hot, humid and sweaty country. I wonder how it looks when it patinas too fast.


Cheers! But as Higginsd said .. not to worry! I live in tropical South-east Asia - and you can't get much more hot, humid and sweaty than that!

Sent from my SM-P355 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vetinari67

bsdubois00 said:


> I love this watch. Ugh. You may have cost me haha


My apologies, LOL. If it's any consolation, that's exactly how I feel every time Jeep99Dad posts a pic of his stainless steel Spitfire chrono!

Sent from my SM-P355 using Tapatalk


----------



## jagwap

Vetinari67 said:


> Cheers! But as Higginsd said .. not to worry! I live in tropical South-east Asia - and you can't get much more hot, humid and sweaty than that!
> 
> Sent from my SM-P355 using Tapatalk


So do I. So I need to find a rubber strap that suits the Spitfire bronze range.


----------



## drhr




----------



## gooter

not the greatest photo


----------



## jagwap

Here is an article of how to develope and reset the patina. I like the idea of the lemon juice, as brass polish will not give good results on the frosted finish of the new spitfires.

All at your own watch's risk of course.









The Bronzed Patina: The curious case of patina. How to get it, and how not to. -


The Bronzed Patina: The curious case of patina. We experiment with the Bell & Ross Diver Bronze and share how to get great patina, and what not to.




deployant.com


----------



## Mayah110

jagwap said:


> Here is an article of how to develope and reset the patina. I like the idea of the lemon juice, as brass polish will not give good results on the frosted finish of the new spitfires.
> 
> All at your own watch's risk of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bronzed Patina: The curious case of patina. How to get it, and how not to. -
> 
> 
> The Bronzed Patina: The curious case of patina. We experiment with the Bell & Ross Diver Bronze and share how to get great patina, and what not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deployant.com


Thanks for that article. I have been curious about how it all works with bronze watches. Been eyeing that bronze Spitfire for a while but couldn't commit because of some of the mixed options on patina and bronze watches.


----------



## omega1300

A bit of patina, but it's only been about six weeks since I got it.


----------



## Tberg44

How fast are you guys finding these watches develop patina? Saw a new one in the store the other day and it already had some patina on it.


----------



## Tony A.H

Tberg44 said:


> How fast are you guys finding these watches develop patina? Saw a new one in the store the other day and it already had some patina on it.


it depends on the climate.
some develop dark patina within Months, and at the same time it would take years for other to get the same effect.


----------



## agtprvctr

jagwap said:


> So do I. So I need to find a rubber strap that suits the Spitfire bronze range.


I bought the official IWC rubber strap from the boutique that fits the Spitfire Bronze Chrono, it's a bit pricey at $230 but well worth it. The strap has a very nice cushy / solid / substantial feel. I'm also including a pic of the textile strap the boutique threw in as part of the deal in case you want to consider it as well. Gives it a very nice military vibe and matches with the green dial which is my fav part of this watch.


----------



## agtprvctr

I've always wondered about this because I see all these bronze watches online with super even patina, then I look at my Spitfire Bronze Chrono with its spotty patina and wonder it was a matter of how I wore it or due to the type of bronze used by IWC. Here's the progression of my piece; I'm based in NYC:

When I first got it:










4 months later:









7 months later:


----------



## jagwap

agtprvctr said:


> I bought the official IWC rubber strap from the boutique that fits the Spitfire Bronze Chrono, it's a bit pricey at $230 but well worth it. The strap has a very nice cushy / solid / substantial feel. I'm also including a pic of the textile strap the boutique threw in as part of the deal in case you want to consider it as well. Gives it a very nice military vibe and matches with the green dial which is my fav part of this watch.


Nice.

Do you have a part number for that rubber strap? I want to ask the local boutique, and they don't speak English well, so a part numer will help.

I am assuming the black strap is the rubber one, as the green one looks like the Top Gun Miramar leather textured strap in green. I have not seen the black one before.


----------



## AgentViper

Vetinari67 said:


> Not sure if it would qualify as "nice" patina LOL, but here is my Spitfire Chrono after one year .. definitely a less uniform and more rugged looking patina than on my other bronze watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jealous!


----------



## agtprvctr

jagwap said:


> Nice.
> 
> Do you have a part number for that rubber strap? I want to ask the local boutique, and they don't speak English well, so a part numer will help.
> 
> I am assuming the black strap is the rubber one, as the green one looks like the Top Gun Miramar leather textured strap in green. I have not seen the black one before.


Here you go, I think that says IWIWE08416


----------



## jagwap

agtprvctr said:


> Here you go, I think that says IWIWE08416


Many thanks. I cannot wear leather here in the summer. This opens up the bronze Spitfire range for me.

I am heading to IWC tomorrow.


----------



## clarencek

I don't think IWC uses the bronze found on many micro brand divers because mine doesn't patina like my other bronze watches. There must be some aluminum or something mixed in since it's quite resistant to patina even after being in salt water.

Here's mine.


----------



## omega1300

Patina update!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

omega1300 said:


> Patina update!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! I'm always envious of ppl with relatively even patina. Mine is very spotty.


----------



## agtprvctr

Rainy day in NYC the other day, wore my Barbour to match the green of the Spitfire Bronze.


----------



## Kelvin0628

The bronze is definitely very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleC

Great patina shots! Cool to see how these bronze watches age.


----------



## omega1300

Just another update. Absolutely love this piece. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

Golden hour + patina


----------



## pichi826

I appreciate a bronze watch but I will never own one. I think the watch + my OCD will drive me crazy.


----------



## agtprvctr




----------



## Nutbeem

Outstanding piece! That patina is a trip, I’m not sure if I could live with it, but it makes the watch a dynamic experience. Slightly different every day…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danielnpina

Bronze Aquatimer Collectors Forum









Owned since new January 2018. Lots of saltwater exposure. Small amount of verdigris. All natural patina. Never reversed or treated. I love the Bronze


----------



## danielnpina

Better shot from today 9/10/21.


----------



## justinle

agtprvctr said:


> I've always wondered about this because I see all these bronze watches online with super even patina, then I look at my Spitfire Bronze Chrono with its spotty patina and wonder it was a matter of how I wore it or due to the type of bronze used by IWC. Here's the progression of my piece; I'm based in NYC:
> 
> When I first got it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 months later:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 months later:


very nice. I’m 5 months into mine and barely have anything.


----------



## AnonPi

jagwap said:


> Here is an article of how to develope and reset the patina. I like the idea of the lemon juice, as brass polish will not give good results on the frosted finish of the new spitfires.
> 
> All at your own watch's risk of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bronzed Patina: The curious case of patina. How to get it, and how not to. -
> 
> 
> The Bronzed Patina: The curious case of patina. We experiment with the Bell & Ross Diver Bronze and share how to get great patina, and what not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deployant.com


I thought the coffee did the best job of cleaning off the patina, the lemon left it looking a little harsh. I guess a milder acid may work best; surprised they didn't try tartaric acid.


----------



## agtprvctr

justinle said:


> very nice. I’m 5 months into mine and barely have anything.
> View attachment 16274753


Whereabouts are you based? Mine at 15 months. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Armsraised

Is patina envy a thing because I feel it


----------



## omega1300

Got it November of 2020. Soon to have some ocean patina though! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet




----------



## jerseytime

omega1300 said:


> Got it November of 2020. Soon to have some ocean patina though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that desert-canvas strap. Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## Armsraised

beautiful


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

Not a spitfire but man do I love my IWC. Changed the band to a more casual one since I have my sub with steel.


----------



## omega1300

jerseytime said:


> I love that desert-canvas strap. Can I ask where you got it?


Thank you!! It’s a Barton quick release canvas strap and you can get them on Amazon for just over $20! Super comfortable and affordable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

danielnpina said:


> Bronze Aquatimer Collectors Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owned since new January 2018. Lots of saltwater exposure. Small amount of verdigris. All natural patina. Never reversed or treated. I love the Bronze


Here is a basic question. Does the verdigris actually protect the copper or bronze on which it develops by living on top of the surface, or as it develops does it bond with and change the nature and texture of the surface, so that the surface can never be restored to its original texture and color?


----------



## omega1300

dberg said:


> Here is a basic question. Does the verdigris actually protect the copper or bronze on which it develops by living on top of the surface, or as it develops does it bond with and change the nature and texture of the surface, so that the surface can never be restored to its original texture and color?


It acts as a protective layer. You can always easily restore the bronze to its original state. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dberg

gabrielvallejo89 said:


> Not a spitfire but man do I love my IWC. Changed the band to a more casual one since I have my sub with steel.


What strap is that? Is it OEM. Looks great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

dberg said:


> What strap is that? Is it OEM. Looks great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s actually for the “blue angles” iwc watch.








IW389008-Pilot’s Watch Chronograph Edition “Blue Angels®”


The Pilot’s Watch Chronograph Edition “Blue Angels®” marks the start of the license with the US Navy Blue Angels Flight Demonstration Squadron.




www.iwc.com


----------



## omega1300

Bronze has continued darkening after a vacation and some pool time - really starting to look great now!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PuffPhas

omega1300 said:


> Bronze has continued darkening after a vacation and some pool time - really starting to look great now!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm warming up to bronze watches, especially bronze IWC watches. This looks quite cool with the strap.


----------



## PuffPhas

Has anyone seen this watch in the wild?

IWC Schaffhausen Launches Special Pilot's Watch Chronograph Edition "Sultanate of Oman"


----------



## omega1300

PuffPhas said:


> I'm warming up to bronze watches, especially bronze IWC watches. This looks quite cool with the strap.


Thank you! One of my favorites! Love the bronze against the green dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wasabi_master

Does the IWC develop a similar patina to a Panerai Bronzo? I can’t decide on which one to get.


----------



## Kirkawall

PuffPhas said:


> Has anyone seen this watch in the wild?
> 
> IWC Schaffhausen Launches Special Pilot's Watch Chronograph Edition "Sultanate of Oman"
> 
> View attachment 16440156


Stunning watch. Seems like a limited audience and very restricted availability though.


----------



## martin_blank

PuffPhas said:


> Has anyone seen this watch in the wild?
> 
> IWC Schaffhausen Launches Special Pilot's Watch Chronograph Edition "Sultanate of Oman"
> 
> View attachment 16440156


Nice looking watch but the green dial is the selling point of the Bronze pilot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Hello. Anyone was able to reset the Patina? Mine is very spotty on 1 side. I live in a hot and humid climate. I tried the lemon and baking soda for 20 mins, tried lemon alone, tried whitr vinegar, tried soft drinks, and also tooth paste. Nothing seems to be removing the Patina. Any tips?


----------



## jerseytime

bader.abbas said:


> Hello. Anyone was able to reset the Patina? Mine is very spotty on 1 side. I live in a hot and humid climate. I tried the lemon and baking soda for 20 mins, tried lemon alone, tried whitr vinegar, tried soft drinks, and also tooth paste. Nothing seems to be removing the Patina. Any tips?
> View attachment 16639620


Not sure what might work, but boy, that looks pretty cool to me!


----------



## bader.abbas

jerseytime said:


> Not sure what might work, but boy, that looks pretty cool to me!


Thanks for the kind words


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

bader.abbas said:


> Hello. Anyone was able to reset the Patina? Mine is very spotty on 1 side. I live in a hot and humid climate. I tried the lemon and baking soda for 20 mins, tried lemon alone, tried whitr vinegar, tried soft drinks, and also tooth paste. Nothing seems to be removing the Patina. Any tips?
> View attachment 16639620


Try denture cleaner. There are bunch of different products but that seemed to work for me when none of the other stuff made a significant difference. I tried after seeing it on Watch Advisor's channel.


----------



## bader.abbas

martin_blank said:


> Try denture cleaner. There are bunch of different products but that seemed to work for me when none of the other stuff made a significant difference. I tried after seeing it on Watch Advisor's channel.


Thanks for the recommendation. Trying that as we speak and will share the outcome. How long did you leave the watch in there for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

I did an hour.

IWC says they have a refinishing service as well. I really want to know what they entails. I can’t imagine they are using lime juice or these over the counter tablets. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

martin_blank said:


> Nice looking watch but the green dial is the selling point of the Bronze pilot
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I’ve always thought the blue is kind of an odd color to go with the bronze, and the green just fits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agtprvctr

martin_blank said:


> I did an hour.
> 
> IWC says they have a refinishing service as well. I really want to know what they entails. I can’t imagine they are using lime juice or these over the counter tablets.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’ve also heard the local boutique mention that they can now reset the patina if I want to. Not sure if they still sandblast it or if the watchmaker found a new (literal) solution.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bader.abbas

Ok so after 8 hours in the dentsures cleaning Its a bit brighter but still the spotty patina hasnt changed. Might try brasso. Heres a photo with and without flash


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank

Compared to your first pic that looks more than bit brighter. Interested to see how Braso works. I was a little scared to go with such a strong chemical but I guess thats what its made for..


----------



## bader.abbas

martin_blank said:


> Compared to your first pic that looks more than bit brighter. Interested to see how Braso works. I was a little scared to go with such a strong chemical but I guess thats what its made for..


At first i didnt notice the difference till I compared it with the first photo. Overall watch is much closer to the bronze when it came out of the box. I just want to try the brasso to remove the spotting. Will keep you posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hedet

bader.abbas said:


> Ok so after 8 hours in the dentsures cleaning Its a bit brighter but still the spotty patina hasnt changed. Might try brasso. Heres a photo with and without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cleaned mine in denture cleaner and it came out not so great. It did lighten the patina, but it left a kind of faded look to the metal, like there was a light film of whitened residue. Then tried brasso and that worked really well. Next time I’m just going straight to brasso


----------



## deuxani

bader.abbas said:


> Ok so after 8 hours in the dentsures cleaning Its a bit brighter but still the spotty patina hasnt changed. Might try brasso. Heres a photo with and without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I’m interested to see some pictures of it on that Mojave Desert strap


----------



## bader.abbas

deuxani said:


> I’m interested to see some pictures of it on that Mojave Desert strap


Here you go, stopped by IWC a few days ago and ordered their green strap to match the dial. 

Also was able to remove most of the patina using a Nail polisher (the soft texture not the sandpaper texture) there is still some Patina left in hard to reach areas, Brasso will arrive in a few days and will give it a shot. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justinle

My patina at 2 years


----------



## jerseytime

justinle said:


> My patina at 2 years
> View attachment 17090597
> 
> View attachment 17090596
> View attachment 17090611


That is really even. Looks great!


----------



## Kirkawall

justinle said:


> My patina at 2 years
> View attachment 17090597
> 
> View attachment 17090596
> View attachment 17090611


Great pix and that is a beautiful patina for one of my favourite IWCs. I really like how their bronze ages.


----------



## bader.abbas

justinle said:


> My patina at 2 years
> View attachment 17090597
> 
> View attachment 17090596
> View attachment 17090611


Looks great!


----------



## OotOot

Looking to pick up my first bronze case watch and all these pics are definitely making me lean in the IWC Spitfire direction ! So so nice


----------



## rafaellunes

Here's mine, directly from Brazil. Totally greyish.




























Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dover

Second time I have tried on a Spitfire in Bronze. Once in Australia, once in Bahrain. Getting closer to pulling the trigger after looking through this thread and all the patina. The boutique in Bahrain had both the green and blue. While the blue still looked sharp, I don't think it compares to the green.


----------



## bader.abbas

Dover said:


> Second time I have tried on a Spitfire in Bronze. Once in Australia, once in Bahrain. Getting closer to pulling the trigger after looking through this thread and all the patina. The boutique in Bahrain had both the green and blue. While the blue still looked sharp, I don't think it compares to the green.
> View attachment 17122679
> View attachment 17122682


 Both are beautiful! can't go wrong with either


----------

